# Unknown



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

I was driving home from school today and I passed a cat dead on the side of the road. It was a really sad picture and I just thought that I should honor that cat on here. Not sure if it was feral or not, but I hope that it felt loved at some point in its life. So, I'd like to make this a post about all of the unknown cats that are hit by cars every day. I hope they have felt love at some point.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

This is a really thoughtful post. I am sorry that the kitty went to the Bridge. If she didn't fell love in life she will now when she meets all the other animals who are waiting for her.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

oh my... although its a 'stranger' i couldnt bear to see that! It would have me in tears... i feel terrible seeing squirrels, and skunks even!!

im off to go give mine a kiss now.

I hope he/she didnt suffer any and it was immediate, if he/she had to go that way. poor little thing.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Every time my vehicle drives past or straddles a road-victim I always say a silent "I would have loved you" if it was a cat/dog or "I'm sorry, critter" if it was a wild thing.


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah. I was only about half way home when I say it and I cried the rest of the way. Gabby is really good about knowing when I need to be comforted. She'll jump up on my lap and just let me cry on her. I hate seeing animals on the side of the road. It makes me sad.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just drove from Arizona to Florida. It was heart breaking all the animals that fall victum to cars and trucks on the highways. I kept praying for each one of them telling them I loved them, valued them and I was so sorry. 

I kept trying to think of a better montra to say for each one. It tore me up.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

May they rest in the arms of angels.


----------

